# Train scale sizes



## Art Department (Apr 16, 2010)

I am looking through train sizes and found this website that explains the different scale ratios.

http://urbaneagle.com/data/RRconvcharts.html

Looking through it, it seems like the largest common scale is (F) scale. Is this a common scale size? (In terms of availability) I am looking for a large scale electric train for a scene in a small movie I am working on.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, I have never even heard of F scale before... All of the other ones are fairly common... Probably S and TT are the least modeled of G through Z...

If you want to go with a large scale though, go with G... This is the most common large scale and can be aquired easily... I am not sure how pricey it is though: http://toys.shop.ebay.com/G-Scale-/...bbies&_mspp=&_pcats=220&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ArtD --

Good advice there by B&M ... G components (locos, rolling stock, track, etc.) is readily available, and often very nicely detailed.

Good luck with movie production!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> ArtD --
> 
> Good advice there by B&M ... G components (locos, rolling stock, track, etc.) is readily available, and often very nicely detailed.
> 
> ...



I never seen any F anywhere?

Send us a short view of your movie when you make it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this in a wiki.


Copy and paste,

Similar to G Scale below, this scale also uses 45 mm (1.772 in) gauge track, and is used for both indoor and garden railways of narrow gauge prototypes. The scale of 1:20.3 was developed to depict North American 3 ft (914 mm) gauge trains in exact proportion to their correct track gauge whilst using 45 mm (1.772 in) gauge model track. It equates to 15 mm = 1 foot (1 : 20.32) scale. Increasingly popular for both electric and live steam propulsion of model locomotives, with an ever growing range of commercially available ready-to-run models, kits and parts. Fn3 scale, together with G scale and ½ inch (1:24) scale, are commonly and collectively referred to as "Large Scale" by many modellers.


I found this quote by someone too.

Technically, "F-Scale" is 1:20.3 scale. It uses "G-Scale" (45mm) track but, because the trains are narrow gauge, they must be upsized to run on G-Scale "standard" track. So, F-Scale narrow gauge equipment is larger than G-scale standard equipment, though the reverse is true in the prototypes.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the consensus is you're better of with G scale. Since we all are familiar with G and no one had heard of F, that would suggest it's a more exotic scale in this country. G is very common, in contrast, and the sizes seem to be nearly identical. G will have far greater availability, a wider range of cars and accessories because it's use is widespread. That would also suggest better pricing. Best of luck!


----------



## Art Department (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone know of any forum members in California or SoCal would be better. I have been to the Griffith Park train museum out here, but thats all huge trains. I am still in the research phase of the movie and would like to look at some sweet model trains in person.

We are looking at shooting the movie at the end of next month. Oh a little more about the movie, it is a small independent film. One of the scenes has a small animal puppet that hops on a train and rides off. The puppet is going to be about a foot tall (from what the directors and producers told me so far) so I need a train that it won't dwarf completely.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ArtD,

Not to detract you from model trains, but another option for you might be to film/shoot at the small passenger/kid train that runs in Balboa Park in San Diego.

TJ


----------



## Art Department (Apr 16, 2010)

We are going to be shooting this scene in a soundstage and it needs to look underground. Like a retro rail station. Shooting in public places like parks is super expensive. On the last shoot I was on, it cost production $11,000 for a permit. And this was to rent out a back part of a park for 5 days.

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Art,

If the intent is for the 1-foot-tall puppet to ride as a proportionally-sized passenger, none of our suggestions will work. By that, I mean the car is big enough for your puppet to be seated in the car. On the other hand, with the G scale train, your 1-foot puppet will be riding (externally) a train that has cars that are roughly 1 foot long: can anyone with G scale confirm that?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Art, Reck,

G is typically 1:22.5 ... a 40' real-life car would be about 21" long. A real-life 6' person would be about 3.2" tall. So, your point about a 1' puppet is important to consider, if size proportion realism is critical. Or maybe not ... I've never once met a puppet who has insisted on size proportion realism!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

As a minimum, the railroad should do like the airlines and insist the puppet pay for both seats----oversized passenger penalty. *L*


----------



## Art Department (Apr 16, 2010)

Hahah you guys are hilarious. For the puppet scene, we were thinking that he would hop on the last car but not go inside. As the train pulls out of the station he would be hanging on to the railing and wave as he takes off.

Thanks for all the help on the scales so far guys!


----------

